# broken Giant?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I read this on roadbike reviews: 
http://www.roadbikereview.com/mfr/giant-bicycle-inc/2002-road-bike/PRD_101368_4229crx.aspx#reviews
someone's giant frame broke while riding...
http://pages.prodigy.net/usphsfnp/atcr1a.htm
What do you think?


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

It's hard to tell without all the facts, but it seems highly unlikely to be a "jra" failure. Surely there had to be some signs of problems before such a catastophic failure. And seeing the frame clamped on the top tube (yeah, I know, it's after the fact) just asks for tube deformation in a thin-walled frame.


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

It sounds like that guy is either not telling the whole story, or really twisting the story to his own view.


----------

